# Phil's Favourite Mascot?



## Diwundrin (Oct 9, 2013)

Bwahahaahaha  T-Rex rooools.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 9, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Bwahahaahaha  T-Rex rooools.



:lofl:

It has in fact been proven that _T. Rex_ existed mainly on a diet of cheerleaders. One apocryphal story relates how _Rex_ occasionally included coaches and referees in its diet, but the absence of any whistle fragments in existing fossils puts the lie to this theory. 

Now, whether as the clip shows _Rex_ preferred blondes over brunettes is a field ripe for investigation.


----------

